# All Dressed Up and...



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Youuuu are gettttinnnnng sleeeeeppppyyy.....



[attachment=23578:attachment]


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Ya can't get more precious than that! Cozy is just the sweetest little girl.







The dress is fabulous!


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

Awwwww Brit, Cozy looks so pretty














and all worn out from her photo shoot


----------



## belibaby14 (Mar 21, 2007)

OMG, wow, Cosy is sooooooooooo adorable!!!!





























She is such a precious little girl!
That dress looks fantastic on her!!


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Oh, that picture is so cute!!!


----------



## dogloverx3 (Apr 14, 2006)

That is the SWEETEST photo , what a darling . Sarah


----------



## belibaby14 (Mar 21, 2007)

Thats the Mariposa dress from Oscar Newman, right? It looks great on her.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Oh, I have been eying that dress! Cosy looks beautiful in it!


----------



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

That is just so flippin' cute







No place to go, eh? Come on over! I'd love to give that adorable face a big smooch!


----------



## saltymalty (Sep 14, 2004)

Is that one of Stacey's beds? Miss Cosy is absolutely adorable, but shhhhh, don't tell that to V'doggie...she gets very jealous.


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

that dress is FAB!!!!
I'm at the airport....I'll try very had to remember to get a photo of BLISS for you.


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

AWww Brit, she is just precious...I love her face








ANDREA


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Thanks for the sweet compliments! Yes, it is the Mariposa dress. I got it way back when it first came out and just now put it on her. It's so sweet looking with that smocking. The bed is from Target..you know..that french store. LOL!!!


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

I love that bed, too! Maybe I'll get that for Lady since Sarah stole her bed!


----------



## saltymalty (Sep 14, 2004)

Marj, you are too funny...your grand daughter can do no wrong! She did not steal Lady's bed...she's merely borrowing it until Lady appreciates what she has! 

Brit, I love that French place Target....here it's on Rue de *soixante six*


----------



## Krystal (Feb 3, 2007)

Aw you have such a cutie pie on your hands







I love looking at Cosy Pics! You can come visit us!


----------



## 2maltese4me (May 8, 2006)

So precious!!!


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

> Marj, you are too funny...your grand daughter can do no wrong! She did not steal Lady's bed...she's merely borrowing it until Lady appreciates what she has!
> 
> Brit, I love that French place Target....here it's on Rue de *soixante six*[/B]


 



Oooh la laaaaa...here it is on un cinqante sept. ROTFL I'm sure that's not right. I've forgotten what 100 is!


----------



## saltymalty (Sep 14, 2004)

I don't speak French, I just shop it...."carte bleu, s'il vous plait?"


----------



## KandiMaltese (Mar 27, 2007)

Marj, I carry that dress in purple too and a tiedyish from Oscar Newman









And you know I'm getting one for Petunia









Andrea


----------



## PreciousPrince (Feb 27, 2006)

Well you must find a place to go! A girl needs her adoring public ya know! LOL She's such a doll, give her a big kiss on that little nose for me!


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

hehee Cosy is as Cosy does. *COSY! *She just looks so sweet.



enJOY!
Melanie


----------



## Kara (Apr 29, 2007)

Aww Cosy is so darn adorable. And look at that little dress, she looks just splendid.


----------



## vjw (Dec 20, 2006)

Cozy is so adorable in pink!!!




Joy


----------



## coco (Sep 20, 2006)

Cosy is more beautiful with every picture I see of her. What a precious picture!! The dress is gorgeous.


----------



## Eddie's Mama (Jun 10, 2007)

That dress is so beautiful. You could put it on human baby it's so perfect...She looks like a princess


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

> I don't speak French, I just shop it...."carte bleu, s'il vous plait?"[/B]


 



Mais non...only pink and lavendar that I've seen. LOL


----------



## MySugarBaby (Jun 28, 2006)

As always, she is so beautiful!! What a sweet picture!! I love her cute dress and bed!!


----------



## My2Furbabies (Oct 2, 2006)

Awww....she is soooo cute!







Too bad I don't live close to you guys, she could come visit me!


----------



## Chyna's Mommie (Feb 23, 2007)

That picture has "awwwwwwwwwwww" written all over it!


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

WOW! Brit............Cosy gets more precious each day. GORGEOUS!


----------



## paris (Apr 8, 2005)

Cosy, you are one very pretty little girl!


----------



## krish's mom (Feb 27, 2007)

Awwww....she's a cutie pie


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

toooooooooooooo cute







and she looks so comfy


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Cozy, as always, is just adorable!!!


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

AWWWW, precious pic of your ever so adorable Cosy.


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

A pretty girl in her matching pretty bed! She is so angelic


----------



## wagirl98665 (Jan 5, 2006)

Love the dress.







Cosy looks beautiful!


----------



## LoriJo (Jul 19, 2006)

What a sweet picture!


----------



## Lennabella (Mar 29, 2007)

awwwwwwwww what a princess !!!!!!!!!

Adorable look she is giving .. love the shabby chic bed from Tar-jeh


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

ok now that is one of the cutest pics i have EVER seen!


----------



## DiezelBabi (Jun 13, 2007)

AWww! She is so adorable. I love that bed


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

Cosy honey, you can come to our place!


----------

